# مساعدة حول السحب العميق والسحب الأفقي Deep Drawing & Spinning



## شوارعي (19 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أبارك لأخواني المهندسين افتتاح هذا القسم العملاق وأشكر القائمين عليه ومن سعى إلى تحسينه والرقي به
أنا طالب في السنة الأخيرة هندسة ميكانيكة 
مشروع تخرجي هو بعنوان :
التحليل الهندسي لتقنيتي السحب العميق والسحب الأفقي لانتاج الأشكال الأسطوانية
قال أصدق القائلين عز وجل في كتابه العزيز :
" والله لا يضير أجر من أحسن عملا "
وقال المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم :
" والله في عون العبد ما كان العبد في عون أخيه"

فأريد منكم بارك الله فيكم كل ما هو متعلق بهذا الموضوع محل الدراسة
من أبحاث وورقات عمل ومشاريع ودراسات وكتب
وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## شوارعي (23 مايو 2009)

؟؟؟؟؟ هل من مجيب ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## romeo&juliet (28 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم .. وبارك الله فيكم .


----------



## شوارعي (28 مايو 2009)

وعليك السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وفيك بارك الله 

=========================

هل من مجيب ؟؟


----------



## شوارعي (5 يوليو 2009)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## azzam adel (7 يوليو 2009)

شوارعي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أبارك لأخواني المهندسين افتتاح هذا القسم العملاق وأشكر القائمين عليه ومن سعى إلى تحسينه والرقي به
> أنا طالب في السنة الأخيرة هندسة ميكانيكة
> مشروع تخرجي هو بعنوان :
> ...


اخي العزيز ............. يمكنك متابعة هذا الموضوع من خلال موقع شركة leifield او البحث عن spinning machine لاني ابحث في نفس الموضوع .... azzam adel


----------



## abo.hamza (24 يوليو 2009)

اسلام عليك ورحمت الله وبركاتم هنالك عدد من اطرق لسحب المعادن مثل البلص وقوالب اسحب اطويل على عدت مراحل


----------



## هاله الشيخ (8 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
والله ياخي اني هم مشروعي على السحب العميق 
اتمنى ان احد يرد جواب على طلبك
وشكر


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)

*ياجماعة حد يرد علينا** 
جزاكم الله خيرا*​ ​


----------



## د عبدالرؤوف الشيخ (12 فبراير 2012)

*يمكن المساعدة انشاء الله*



شوارعي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> أبارك لأخواني المهندسين افتتاح هذا القسم العملاق وأشكر القائمين عليه ومن سعى إلى تحسينه والرقي به
> أنا طالب في السنة الأخيرة هندسة ميكانيكة
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
إذا كنتم على عجلة كبيرة فانتظروا غيري، أما أنا أستطيع مساعدتكم نظرياً وعملياً ولكن لمرة واحدة اسبوعياً سواء باللغة العربية أو بالانكليزية وحظاً سعيداً
د عبدالرؤوف الشيخ


----------



## sam19815050 (12 فبراير 2012)

يسيدى انا معاك عاوز اه فى السحب العميق


----------



## dgw7pzq1m (11 مارس 2012)

We always work too much, sleep too little,gucci shoes, exercise less, eat the wrong foodsGucci handbags are made and crafted with Italian elegance They are fully functional and appeal to the taste of many "It completes my vision of the Gucci man I have worked on for the past two years,gucci mens shoes, and now we are giving this Gucci man an iconic,gucci bags, contemporary fragrance," said GianniniRelated articles： http://www.gucciyourlover.com http://www.realgucciwholesale.com


----------



## حمد المبارك (9 يونيو 2012)

- السحب العميق موجود موضوع في هذا المنتدي ابحثوا قليلا وسوف تجدونه 
وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله ،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------

